# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مجموعه های کران دار

## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
دوستان من هر چقدر قسمت مجموعه های کران دار رو میخونم متوجه نمیشم با این که میدونم مبحث بسیار راحنی هستش
میتونید تعریف هایی که در زیر بهتون میگم به زبان بسیار ساده برام تعریف کنید تا متوجه بشم چی گفته؟
1-مجموعه ی از بالا کراندار:
2-سوپریمم یک مجموعه:
3-ماکزیمم یک مجموعه:
4-مجموعه ای از پایین کراندار:
5-تعریف اینفیمم یک مجموعه:
6-تعریف مینیمم یک مجموعه:
ممنون میشم اگه برام زحمت بکشید توضیح بدید :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
با تشکر :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## T!G3R

دوستان لطفا جواب بدید 
دیفرانسیل امتحان دارم دمتون گرم
میدونم اسونه ولی نمیدونم چرا متوجه نمیشم هرچقدر میخونم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (8):  @velgard @mkh-ana

----------


## Phenotype_2

"a از b کوچکتر نباشه" رو اول تعریف کنم. برای هر دو عدد a و b یکی و فقط یکی از سه حالت زیر صحیحه.
یا a از b بزرگتره
یا a و b برابرن.
یا a از b کوچکتره.

از ترکیب یکی از دو حالت اول یا سوم با حالت دوم ی حالت ترکیبی ایجاد میشه. مثلا وقتی مطمینم گزاره سوم غلطه میگم a از b کوچکتر نیست. پس یکی از دو گزاره اول و دوم درسته. به عبارت دیگه وقتی میگیم a از b کوچکتر نیست منظورمون اینکه یا a با b برابره یا a از b بزرگتره.

خب...
میگیم مجموعه از بالا کرانداره هر وقت عدد K(مهم نیست K عضو مجموعه هست یا ن) وجود داشته باشه که از بزرگترین عضو اون مجموعه کوچکتر نباشه, در این صورت میگیم K یک کران بالاست. مجموعه اعداد حقیقی بین 1 و 5 در در نظر بگیر (1 و 5 جز مجموعه نیستن). در این صورت، 5، سه رادیکال س، 100000 هر سه یک کران بالا هستن. هر مجموعه ای که از بالا کراندار باشه بیشمار کران بالا داره که هیشکدومشون از بزرگترین  عضو مجموعه کوچکتر نیستن.

سوپریمم، یا کوچکترین کران بالا، کوچکترین عددیه که از هیچکدوم از عضوهای اون مجموعه کوچکتر نباشه. هر مجموعه که از بالا کرانداره، یک و فقط یک سوپریمم داره. سوپریمم مجموعه A رو با sup A نمایش میدیم. بازم میگم سوپریمم برای هر مججوعه از بالا کراندار  همیشه وجود داره و یکتاس. 5 سومریمم مجموعه ای که بالا تعریفش کردم.

ماکسیمم یک مجموعه، بزرگترین عدد "عضو اون مجموعه" س که از هیچکدوم از عضوهای اون مجموعه کوچکتر نباشه. مجموعه اعداد حقیقی بین 1 تا 5(نه خود 1 و 5) ماکسیمم نداره. چرا؟ اولا که نمیتونی بگی 5 ماکسیمم مجموعه س چون عددی رو باید به عنوان ماکسیمم معرفی کنی که عضو مجموعه باشه در حالی که 5 عضو مجموعه نیست. پس 5 نمیتونه ماکسیمم مجموعه باشه. شاید به سرت بزنه نزدیکترین عدد حقیقی به 5 رو  بعنوان ماکسیمم معرفی کنی. متاسفانه این عدد وجود نداره. در استگاه اعداد حقیقی هیچ عددی نزدیکترین عدد به ی عدد مفروض نیست. به عنوان یه جمله شهودی ک ممکنه به درک مطلب کمکت کنه میشه گفت هر مجموعه ای از بالا کرانداری حد اکثر یک ماکسیمم داره. گفتم حداکثر چون یا وجود نداره یا اگه وجود داشته باشه منحصر به فرده. ماکسیمم مجموعه A رو با Max A نمایش میدیم.

برای هر مجموعه ای میشه به طریق بالا عمل کرد و کراندار از پایین، ی کران پایین، اینفیمم و مینیمم رو تعریف کرد.

----------


## Mohands mm

مینیمم   ←کوچکترین مقدار تابع(حتما باید عضو مجموعه باشد)
ماکزیمم←بیشترین مقدار تابع(حتما باید عضو مجموعه باشد)
سوپریمم←کوچکترین کران بالا(ممکنه عضو تابع باشه یا نباشه)
اینفیمم←بزرگترین کران پایین(ممکنه عضو مجموعه باشه یا نباشه)
تعینش هم راحته،حد تابع در بی نهایت رو حساب میکنی،اگه عدد شد تحت هر شرایطی تابع کرانداره
اما اگه بی نهایت شد بیکرانه

----------

